# Need help in downloading images



## dashang (Jul 20, 2007)

I want to download a series of images that are uploaded in image uploading site. I have tried DAP, internet download manager but both failes to do so.
         How to download image from image uploading site with just a link nad without entering image uploading site


----------



## RCuber (Jul 20, 2007)

If the images have filename which have series of numbers something like Img001.jpg to Img099.jpg then you can use batch downloads which are available in most of the download managers.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 20, 2007)

If you post what exactly and from where you want to download then we can check and tell you exact procedure rather than taking guesses


----------



## casanova (Jul 21, 2007)

I want download wallpapers from www.SantaBanta.com

Huge collection of wallpapers. How to download it?


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

u cud use an offline browser an select d levels upto which u wanna download d files

on dis site 2 levels shud b enuf [first take u 2 d page were all d thunmnails r present and second will dl d jpg files]


i think dat using *HTTrack* u can just download d images try it and keep us posted


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ HTTrack is a awesom software and its free  , can even download whole website using it.


----------



## casanova (Jul 21, 2007)

HTTrack not working great for me. This site shows images by using an ASP Script. I will need to download the entire website for the images. Further, this site allows only limited bandwidth to be used anyday.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2007)

When the images load just check the locaton of the file and then you can use with incremental numbers. 

for example you can check with this 

*media1.santabanta.com/full1/indian  celebrities(f)/esha deol/esh40a.jpg

other images are in the series esh41a.jpg,esh43a.jpg,esh43a.jpg ... etc etc..


----------



## casanova (Jul 21, 2007)

*www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/rating.asp?high=2&catid=442075 => This is the first link I opened that is having a wallpaper

When I click the previous button, 
*www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/rating.asp?catid=442075&down=1
is opened
When I hit previous button again, below link is opened.
*www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/rating.asp?catid=442074&down=1

The link you provided is perfect, but how can I configureit download it that way, as there are no hyperlinks on that link?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2007)

Use FDM , Create a batch download using Downloads>Batch Downloads , then enter *media1.santabanta.com/full2/indian  celebrities(f)/amrita arora/amr(*)a.jpg as the address where * is wildcard , enter 75-80 and then click download. 

To get the direct link from the webpage you are viewing right click then image and select properties, copy the location the the image and you will get the direct link. Open you Download manager and use Batch download as I said above. Please note that the way to configure the batch download varied from different download managers. I suggest you get FDM as its very simple.

EDIT: Remember the file name numbers can vary. Like for S&B you have *media1.santabanta.com/full1/indian  celebrities(f)/amrita arora/amr73a.jpg


----------



## casanova (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your help charang. It was a nice thing I already had FDM installed. Was trying with downloads so faced the following problems.

There are 3 different resolutions on the site
1. 800*600
2.1024*768
3.1280*1024

Now the website links differs according to the resolution. All wallpapers are available in 800*600 resolution and few in 1024*768 and fewer in 1280*1024

So links according to resolution go this way for the same wallpaper
800*600 => *media1.santabanta.com/full/indian  celebrities(f)/amrita arora/amr75a.jpg
1024*768 =>*media1.santabanta.com/full1/indian  celebrities(f)/amrita arora/amr75a.jpg
1280*1024 => *media1.santabanta.com/full2/indian  celebrities(f)/amrita arora/amr75a.jpg

Now I can use star in front of 2 because it will download the wallpaper in all the resolutions which is not needed.

also the last character can  be either from a-z but only one amongst it.
I mean it can be like amr75a, amr12v, amr3h
Now if i use a wildcard for character, and a wallpaper doesn't exist, then it downlods a blank file of 4040 bytes.
eg
amr75a is there so amr75b-amr75z will be blank

Final issue, I have to do it for every category. I know it wont be possible to do it for one and all because of complexity. So, I am okay with it. Just help for the above 2 probs


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2007)

@casanova sorry for the late reply( was away from computer ), the site has different formats to the last characters , you have to check how the images are names and numbered. This can only be done using trial and error. 

I did notice the 4040B files thats simply because the file was not available, you can simply delete those. I think Batch downloads is doing what you wanted but cannot meet your expectations because the site has different naming style.


----------



## casanova (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, the 4040 bytes are because the file is not avaiable. But the problem is for every wallpaper I download,  have to delete 25 such files. There is an advanced button that asks for the minimum size, but it is not working.

It is not working like I wanted it to but definitely it is helping me. Thanks


----------

